# fall guy safety strap



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I was thinking about getting one of these straps because it would be a lot easier and safer than using a traditional lines man belt. What are your guys thoughts and positive and negitative input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Pretty much the same as a HSS with the exception of the seat belt style buckle/retractor. What I like about my HSS is I can buy a quick connect strap for less than $20 so I can put one on all my trees where I have stands. 
How much are individual retractors?


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

I`ve used the Fall Guy system for a few years now. I like it.


----------



## Matt B. (Aug 23, 2006)

I've used the Fallguy for a few years now and really like it. You have full range of motion but it catches you immediately if you start to fall or move to quickly, and you can be connected to the tree the entire time (climbing up, sitting and climbing down).

The con is it is a little bit clunky to move around if you hunt multiple stands, and is a bit expensive to buy more retractors.

All in all it's a very nice set up.


----------

